# Afra Cobue are not docile like claimed!



## MagicFish88 (Aug 24, 2012)

I got a group of 6 really cool looken mean Cobue. They rule over the chipoke and red tops I have. I think its cause the Cobue have sharper teeth.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Can you post a pic of them?


----------



## ATXPeacock (Mar 13, 2013)

No Mbuna s docile.... you will always have a group or single male no matter what species be somewhat of the ruler of the tank. *** seen yellow labs be down right nasty to other mbuna and they have the reputation of being the most laid back cichlid. So it all depends on the pecking order and individuals behaviors.


----------



## MagicFish88 (Aug 24, 2012)

I think its more cause I will it to be like that...kukuku! Plus when I see them they are the smarter fighters. They don't just dive in there brawling, they always have a strategy


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

You haven't really explained the situation very well. How about informing us on how mature the fish are, their tank size, how long the fish have cohabitated, and the total number of fish in the tank.


----------

